# Does Trek have factory sales



## Gall (Feb 6, 2004)

Hello,

Is there a time of year when Trek has a sale where the dealer can get better deals? My dealer said that depending on the time of year he can get better deals from Trek. He didnt know when this takes place (?????) 

If so when is this time of year?

Thanks!

Gall


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Gall said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there a time of year when Trek has a sale where the dealer can get better deals? My dealer said that depending on the time of year he can get better deals from Trek. He didnt know when this takes place (?????)
> 
> ...


Ask him to call his inside rep and get the list of 2005 close-out bikes and prices. Depending on what you're after, there could be some good deals to be had.


----------

